# New device advice



## Alan snyders (1/3/16)

Good day peeps.
I just need some advice please..
Currently 1 month cig free..

I initially started with twisp then ego one now and nautilus mini and sub box..

Current problem is that i hate the form factor of the box mods..(sorry guys) 
I tried puting nautilus mini on ego one battery and it does not feel the same as my box..

Is there a pen type of device that i could put the nautilus mini on and feel as good as a box mod?
Thank you


----------



## Stosta (1/3/16)

Alan snyders said:


> Good day peeps.
> I just need some advice please..
> Currently 1 month cig free..
> 
> ...


The form factor of a box mod wasn't attractive to me either. Unfortunately the 18650 batteries needed for that great vape results in the shape. There are some mech mods that can give you an even better experience, but certainly not suited for new vapers! Try looking at the Kangertech Subvod. It's still not the same vape, but it is seriously good and pen-shaped too!

I think it is similar to the Ego One though (someone please correct me on this if I'm wrong), so if you're still looking for that next level but have tried that, I'm all outta ideas!


----------



## Waine (1/3/16)

Just an observation: It is remarkable how many forum members started on the Twisp. (Oh the power of advertising!) My answer to the question is I don't know...LOL, except to say check out the "Vape Shop" and "Sir Vape" on the web. My two favourite vendors.


----------



## Duffie12 (1/3/16)

Have you tried the Ego One with the CLR coils? They're much better than the regular ones.


----------



## daniel craig (1/3/16)

You might even want to check out the iJust 2. It has a 2600 mah battery and flavor is good imo. I prefer the 0.3ohm coils because flavor is much better and produces a good amount of vapor. This setup is more for lung hits rather than mouth to lung. 

The subvod is also a nice device, smaller battery capacity but good flavor and perfect for mouth to lung since there isn't as much of airflow compared to the iJust 2.


----------



## Alan snyders (1/3/16)

Thx for all the advice guys..would you say the ijust and subvod would be similar to ego one?


----------



## daniel craig (1/3/16)

Alan snyders said:


> Thx for all the advice guys..would you say the ijust and subvod would be similar to ego one?


Not at all. The iJust 2 for me is much better. I had both, the ijust 2 gave me much more flavor and with the 0.3ohm there was a lot of vapor also. The battery lasted longer also. 

With the ego one, flavor was 'okay' not as good. The ijust 2 has a lot of airflow so it was more for direct lung hits. The ego one had much less airflow so it was more mouth to lung. It all depends on your preference, if you like lung hits the ijust 2 is the best imo. But if you prefer mouth to lung that the subvod will be a better buy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/3/16)

Size wise, the ijust 2 is bigger than the subvod and ego one.


----------



## Alan snyders (1/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> Size wise, the ijust 2 is bigger than the subvod and ego one.


In your opinion would it be a step back from sub box with nautilus mini to switch to ijust 2?


----------



## daniel craig (1/3/16)

Alan snyders said:


> In your opinion would it be a step back from sub box with nautilus mini to switch to ijust 2?


The nautilus mini I think is a mouth to lung tank. So you might not like the draw on the ijust 2 since its very airy... you can put the nautilus on it but not sure how it would sit. 

The subox is a regulated mod which means you could always set the power to your preferences. The ijust 2 is unregulated which means when battery is fully charged you'll be getting max power and as the battery starts to deplete, the power is less. I loved my subox mini. For me the size wasn't too much of a problem. I think it would be a set back because the subox is regulated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/3/16)

Alan snyders said:


> In your opinion would it be a step back from sub box with nautilus mini to switch to ijust 2?



Hi @Alan snyders 

If you like the Nautilus Mini then I am assuming you like a fairly tight draw. What airhole setting do you use on it?

Reason I say is that some of the other gear mentioned (like the iJust2) has a much airier draw - in my view, its not for mouth to lung - but rather for direct lung hits.


----------



## Alan snyders (1/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> The nautilus mini I think is a mouth to lung tank. So you might not like the draw on the ijust 2 since its very airy... you can put the nautilus on it but not sure how it would sit.
> 
> The subox is a regulated mod which means you could always set the power to your preferences. The ijust 2 is unregulated which means when battery is fully charged you'll be getting max power and as the battery starts to deplete, the power is less. I loved my subox mini. For me the size wasn't too much of a problem. I think it would be a set back because the subox is regulated.




Well at the moment the ego one battery with nautilus mini kinda sucks ...

Almosy cant feel any throat hit..cant even feel if i am drawing up any vapour..with sub box i could feel the vaput being drawn up(lol i hope you know what i mean)

In sub box the vapout feels warmer i geuss..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> The nautilus mini I think is a mouth to lung tank. So you might not like the draw on the ijust 2 since its very airy... you can put the nautilus on it but not sure how it would sit.
> 
> The subox is a regulated mod which means you could always set the power to your preferences. The ijust 2 is unregulated which means when battery is fully charged you'll be getting max power and as the battery starts to deplete, the power is less. I loved my subox mini. For me the size wasn't too much of a problem. I think it would be a set back because the subox is regulated.



Lol @daniel craig - I was typing almost exactly what you said in the first paragraph - obviously you had just posted it before me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan snyders (1/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Alan snyders
> 
> If you like the Nautilus Mini then I am assuming you like a fairly tight draw. What airhole setting do you use on it?
> 
> Reason I say is that some of the other gear mentioned (like the iJust2) has a much airier draw - in my view, its not for mouth to lung - but rather for direct lung hits.


Hey

At the moment i use the either the second smallest setting or the 2nd largest setting depending on how i feel..


----------



## daniel craig (1/3/16)

Alan snyders said:


> Well at the moment the ego one battery with nautilus mini kinda sucks ...
> 
> Almosy cant feel any throat hit..cant even feel if i am drawing up any vapour..with sub box i could feel the vaput being drawn up(lol i hope you know what i mean)
> 
> In sub box the vapout feels warmer i geuss..


The ijust 2 isn't gonna give you that throat hit because it's more for lung hitting however the subvod will be better suited for your vaping style.


----------



## Silver (1/3/16)

Alan snyders said:


> Hey
> 
> At the moment i use the either the second smallest setting or the 2nd largest setting depending on how i feel..



Ok cool
2nd smallest setting is a nice mouth to lung hit
the iJust2 will be WAY airier than that - 
Just make sure you want to do direct lung hits before getting the iJust2

not saying you don't - you may well like it - I do about half of my vaping as airier direct lung hits and half as tighter mouth to lung.
But its a different sensation completely and some people just dont like it.


----------



## Alan snyders (1/3/16)

Cool for the advise geuss i will i have to stay with my sub box then..would you guys recomment mayb a smaller box with good power output i dnt think i ever went above 15 w ..


----------



## daniel craig (1/3/16)

Alan snyders said:


> Cool for the advise geuss i will i have to stay with my sub box then..would you guys recomment mayb a smaller box with good power output i dnt think i ever went above 15 w ..


If you really want a pen style device the subvod is also good just that it has a 1300 mah battery. Paired with the subtank nano it makes a really nice mouth to lung setup. With the 0.5 ohm coil it should be somewhere by 25w. With the 1 ohm it should be 15w and with the 1.5 it should be 10w. These are just estimated wattage ranges. Battery life won't be as good as your subox though. 

I think the iStick 30w and 50w are smaller but they are quite old now. The Evic VTC mini is also an option but I don't know if it's smaller. 

Attached you can see the size differences. (I don't have the subox now so I can't check)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Duffie12 (1/3/16)

What wattage do you have on the subox when you have the mini on it, and what ohms coils are you using in the nautilus mini?


----------



## Alan snyders (2/3/16)

Duffie12 said:


> What wattage do you have on the subox when you have the mini on it, and what ohms coils are you using in the nautilus mini?


Hey 

I use between 12 and 15 w..

Currently 1,6 ohm ..


On a side note..got home yesterday. Took nautilus mini off ego battery and put it bk on sub box and the flavour and the throat hit is so good!!!!

Think i should just get over the form factor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (3/3/16)

Box mods are like Pug puppies mate, you learn t love......I have had an Istick and Hana Mod and adapted to the shape quite quickly, they unfortunately broke with me dropping then etc...after nearly a year I still trust in my mech tho, been on my mech&dripper setup for months and it does not lack power, flavour or clouds and compares to most recent devices I've tested. Just gotta ensure your coil setups are solid then ur sorted for life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/3/16)

Alan snyders said:


> Hey
> 
> I use between 12 and 15 w..
> 
> ...


Or go to a mech mod with 18650 battery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n00b13 (3/3/16)

I was in the same boat and refused to get a box mod, and got an eGo One. 
I bought a juice after tasting it on another customers mod. It was out of this world. Popped it in my eGo and it was bleh...
VTC Mini is really small and comfy. Try one on your hand. You won't regret it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan snyders (4/3/16)

n00b13 said:


> I was in the same boat and refused to get a box mod, and got an eGo One.
> I bought a juice after tasting it on another customers mod. It was out of this world. Popped it in my eGo and it was bleh...
> VTC Mini is really small and comfy. Try one on your hand. You won't regret it
> 
> ...


Hey thx for the reply ..will check out the vtc mini..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/3/16)

Alan snyders said:


> Hey thx for the reply ..will check out the vtc mini..


VTC mini is almost similar in size but it's value for money. It works perfectly, that's one of my favorite mods to date. For such a cheap mod it has all the new feautures and updates are always made available plus it's a 75w device so if you ever want to get into dripping this device has the power for that. With the wattage that you use the device (15w on a 1 ohm coil) using a LG HG2 you'll roughly get +-480 puffs with a single charge (this is just a rough estimate)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> For such a cheap mod it has all the new feautures and updates are always made available plus it's a 75w device so if you ever want to get into dripping this device has the power for that


It's not '_cheap_', it's just 'economically priced' 

VTC Mini gets my vote for value for money too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n00b13 (4/3/16)

If my VTC dies in me today, I'll get another VTC. Ticks al the boxes for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (4/3/16)

For pen style I like the Ego One CT and VT batteries. Unlike the regular Ego One batteries these detect the resistance of the coil and set the wattage accordingly. I think that for 0.8 to 1.6 ohms the CT sets it to 15W. The VT one has additional low, medium and high modes.


----------



## Alan snyders (4/3/16)

Duffie12 said:


> For pen style I like the Ego One CT and VT batteries. Unlike the regular Ego One batteries these detect the resistance of the coil and set the wattage accordingly. I think that for 0.8 to 1.6 ohms the CT sets it to 15W. The VT one has additional low, medium and high modes.




If you go with ego one ct? Would it be as powerfull as a box..would i be able to use nautilus mini on it..??

On a side note are there other tanks that have the same tight draw as nautilus..looking for smaller tank to be more stealthy in public


----------



## Duffie12 (4/3/16)

Alan snyders said:


> If you go with ego one ct? Would it be as powerfull as a box..would i be able to use nautilus mini on it..??
> 
> On a side note are there other tanks that have the same tight draw as nautilus..looking for smaller tank to be more stealthy in public



That depends. Unless a manufacturer is lying or the device is faulty 15W is 15W so you shouldn't have any difference in experience between two different devices all set at 15W.

On the Joytech website they have a table of the wattage and ranges. My only concern would be that the coil you use is 1.6 ohm which is at the end limit of the 15W range. I don't know exactly how sensitive but coils are never perfect. So at 1.59 you'll get 15W, at 1.61 you get 7.5W.


----------

